# كيف تختار سيارتك للشراء ؟



## العقاب الهرم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته




















































































































الموضوع من كتاب الموسوعة العربية للسيارات ج3 

موضوع ذو صلة
*إرشادات لمن يبحث عن سيارة جديدة أو مستخدمة*




​


----------



## سمير شربك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي العقاب
موضوع مميز وقد تطرأت لجميع جوانب اختيار السياره المناسبه وبدقه متناهيه


----------



## steelbars77 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك شكرا
*


----------



## ابوهشوم (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور يازول بارك الله فيك


----------

